# Stop barking on command



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

I have to laugh because of all the other recent barking posts. Seems to be a trend today!!

What I'm interested in teaching my boy is to halt the bark once I command it. 

I don't want to train the bark out of him.. it's important to me, my family, our safety and his need to express







However, hearing doorbells/door knocks (especially on TV) and car doors spawns a long bark session. I'd love to be able to issue a command after a couple barks and make it stop.

Is this possible? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup...get a clicker, treats and work on "quiet".


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

or a prong collar, treats and work on 'quiet" - this also works at least with our Baron.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

prong collar never worked for me. It made it Jax talk more. The clicker worked much better. Took her five minutes to figure it all out.


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for your responses... however, I have not clicker trained. What would the steps necessary be? 

Do I allow him to bark and once he quiets say 'quiet' and treat?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DrewberryDo I allow him to bark and once he quiets say 'quiet' and treat?


Exactly!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

3K9Mom has some excellent posts on this issue: in no particular order 
Link 1 

Link 2 

Link 3


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for the helpful links! 3K9Mom knows what she's talking about







Can't wait to get started on this... wish us luck!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I trained both our dogs with the "leave it" command. No clicker, no prong, just gave them a treat after each time they were quiet. I found it works just as well for barking as it does for anything else they are doing (that I want them to stop......)

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopoted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Jaeger is over a year old. why did you wait so long to teach "no
barking". whenever my dog was being vocal i would hold him
around his face and say "no barking". you have to put him in situations to bark so you can teach "no barking". i'm thinking the occassional bark isn't enough to teach him no barking on command.


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, started working on this when he whines for dinner. I say Quiet, when he is I say Good Quiet and give him a tiny little treat. He is a quick learner. He was being a brat so he went in his kennel for a timeout. Whined a little. Said Quiet and he got quiet. Am keeping in mind to not reward too much as I don't want him whining to get a treat. My pup is very drive oriented. He loves to work even the simplest things. So I am going to use this as much to my advantage as possible.

We have tried the pinch for correction and he simply could care less. But he loves a treat. I just have to make sure to not treat each time. Give it a try.


----------



## TMM (Oct 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> 3K9Mom has some excellent posts on this issue: in no particular order
> Link 1
> 
> ...


3 excellent reads


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I also taught it associatively...wait for the dog to stop barking and then give command & reward. I use "enough" as my cease and desist order.

Eventually, it looks like this...
(real short video just to demonstrate, FYI the whining & panting is coming from a lab standing next to me, not sure why I threw an "ok" in there!)
Toozer gib laut


----------



## onyx2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an ultrasonic no barker.... my GSD will still bark once and a while when there is people he finds threatening close to our house...which i like... so it doesn't make then never bark... he barks MUCH MUCH less! The system is for indoors and I am working on the barking for no reason outdoors now... maybe you can find someone that has one to borrow cause I bought one and it only took a few times for it to work..not it is just sitting in the box..


----------

